# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Вопрос - меры защиты от шифровальщиков и не только.

## Varlamoff

Является ли хотя бы минимумом следующие настройки ОС от вирусов шифровальщиков:
1. Учетная запись "пользователь".
2. Обновленный с действующей лицензией антивирус.
3. Файл %temp%\paycrpt.bin
4. Изменена настройка на открытие js на открытие обычным блокнотом.
5. Отключен rdp
Есть еще какие либо мало мальски значимые настройки?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Fokc

Отображение расширений

----------

